# Where is Georgetown Loop's number 40?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

After the whatsis family turned over control of the Georgetown Loop RR, all of their locos and rolling stock? were moved. So where is number 40?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

40, the working shays, the ex-US Gypsum and OR&L diesels, and (I think) some of the rolling stock moved to the Colorado Railroad Museum. The USG diesels have been in service there ... not sure about the others, though I think 40 ran some before they got their C running again. 

There was some talk about them laying a 3rd rail in the Royal Gorge for awhile, but I don't know if that went anywhere. 

Matthew (OV) 

I'm not sure where 44 went ... and it's rumored one of the non functional shays is still in town near the loop.... serving as some kind of sign?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

40's at the Colorado RR museum along with the Ashby's other equipment. (There may have been a few pieces moved off site, but that's just vague recollection of what I heard from someone.) The diesels see fairly regular service moving stuff about. I haven't seen #40 or the Shays in service since #346 returned, but I don't know if they're not running anymore. As for the future, I don't know. From what I've heard, the prospect of a 3rd rail through the gorge was pretty much a pipe dream; that it really wouldn't work with the standard gauge operation. 

Later, 

K


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Indeed all of the G.L.R.R. equipment is at the colorado railroad museum, with the exception of shay #8, which is in Canon City. Shay #12 was run just this past winter, and #40 is expected to run again sometime this summer.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, ex-Westside Shay #12 was run this past Fall on the CRRM's track. I was fortunate to get a cab ride!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't want to play my hand, but since I tend to model on what the Russians used to call, "The 12-year-plan," I'll ante up. I always thought number 40 would make a great Connie bash and I have a folder full of photos, printouts of other Connie bashes, and some of Fletch's loco-building PDFs, to use if I ever put razor saw to my stock Connie, which is gathering dust on a shelf in my home office. I went through the whole batch of stuff the other day (I was avoiding work, which was completing my stories for R&T) and decided I needed more info. So, if any of you are chillin' at the Colorado museum, I'd like to know the dimensions of the cab and how high it sits off the ground, and maybe the overall lenght from the front of the smokebox to the back wall of the cab. No pressure. Take your time. It'll probably be a while before I get off my butt. BTW, what are those ducts or tubes that run from the top of the cylinders to the side of the smokebox? They look like they've been added on, witness all the bent up sheetmetal around the area. Some of Oahu Railway's outside frame locos had those tubes too. In both cases, however, they look like afterthoughts and do not appear to be neatly integrated into the smokebox as on other locos, including the one Fletch used to make the drawings for those types of cylinders in one of his early Masters Class posts (thank God, I printed them out). Have a nice day.


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

When i go back out to the museum i will try to get some measurements (if i remember). As for those tubes coming off of the pistons, that is the exhaust from the cylinders, which was indeed an "after thought". The 40 originally had slide valves and the piston valves were a "kit" put on by the previous owners (in central america). Do you plan to remove the baker valve gear and replace it with walcharts?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, S.B.A. (Small Business Adminstration?  ), I would like to remove the valve gear that came with the Connie. I know it is prototypical for the loco the Connie is based upon, but it's just too Mickey Mouse-looking to suit my tastes. I've looked at all the parts and wondered which ones to discard and which ones to keep to convert the Wal-something to Baker or ?? BTW, the Connie is still in one piece because I know that if I ever take it apart it will lay unassembled in a bunch of boxes for years. Sigh... 

Oh, and thanks for getting those measurements if you remember.


----------

